# KENT R/O Right and KENT PH Stable (Group Buy)



## deepRED

Hi everyone,

For those of you who missed out on the last group order that Stuart organized, I've placed an order for a case of each of these two products.

Pricing should be around the same as before, I will have to confirm the pricing once it comes in.

Here's some basic info from the last thread:

R/O Right 1KG

"Dissolve the appropriate amount of KENT Marine R/O Right to every 10 gallons of purified water.

Add during initial tank set-up and when performing water changes.

Use KENT Marine pH Stable to maintain water alkalinity or buffering capacity."

and

PH Stable 250gm

"Draw 3 cups of water from aquarium in a separate clean container, add 1/8 teaspoon of KENT Marine pH Stable, and mix well. Disperse this amount into the aquarium for every 20 gallons of water to raise alkalinity about 20ppm. Wait one hour to re-measure the alkalinity, if low repeat procedure.

When using Reverse Osmosis water or tap water that is very soft (low total or general hardness, or GH), use KENT Marine R/O Right to increase total dissolved solids (GH) to the proper value."

Here's a link to the last order if you're wanting more info:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sale...o-right-1kg-250-gm-ph-stable-group-buy-15967/

PM me to reserve, limited quantities available.

Product should be here soon, I placed the order for it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AquaAddict

*Kent Marine RO Right*

Hi Stuart,

I would like to try that Kent Marine RO Right instead of using Equilibrium so put me down for one unit or whatever I need to join in on the group buy.

AquaAddict


----------



## deepRED

Stuart organized the last buy. 

I should have pricing in a next couple of days. Will fill everyone in once I get everything together. 

All PM's replied.


----------



## CRS Fan

I love the Kent Marine products. This stuff is far easier to use, cheaper, and more soluble than the SeaChem equivalents . Good luck with the Group Buy !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jkam

Im in for two of each.

Dont check bca much anymore. PMd you my contacts.


----------



## chimdon

deepRed did you get my PM from over the weekend?


----------



## zooolara

I would be intrested, in 1 Ro right and 2 ph stable


----------



## zooolara

*Can't send pm-s??*

I can not send pm for some reason!Is this only me or ?


----------



## deepRED

replied to all pms. Will have an updated list of everyone who has reserved product shortly.


----------



## deepRED

Here's the current order list:


Aqua addict: 1 - R/O right, 1 - PH Stable
JKAM: 2 - R/O right, 2 - PH Stable 
zooolara: 1 - R/O right, 2 - PH Stable 
ahDan: 1 - R/O right
chimdon: 1 - R/O right 
Roberto Luongo: 2 - R/O right



Let me know if you're order is right, or if you've PM'ed me and I've missed it. 

I should have the final pricing this weekend. Should the the same or pretty close to the last order pricing, in case you are wondering.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

I wanted two Ro right.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

So what's the price ?.


----------



## deepRED

Sorry, guys, been swamped at work. Haven't had time to call them to see if it's in. I'll call in the afternoon tomorrow. I should be able to get the prices then as well. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## deepRED

Just called and the product isn't here yet, but I have the pricing for it. 
Pricing is up a bit from the last group buy, but not by much. 

Still a very good deal for these cost effective buffers. 


R/O right: $18.55 + 12% HST = $20.78

PH stable: $7.15 + 12% HST = $8.00


----------



## zooolara

*update*

What is going on with order? Any news?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

I think it hasn't arrived yet


----------



## deepRED

Hey Guys and Gals,


THe R/O right has arrived, still waiting on the PH stable. 

Kent is taking their sweet time getting the product to the wholesaler. 

I haven't picked up the product yet as I want to do the transactions together because it makes it way easier (don't have to meet up with people twice). 


If you're really hurting for the R/O right asap, pm me and maybe we can work something out to pick it up early. 


Thanks for your patience, hopefully it comes in soon!


----------



## liquid_krystale

How much of the product per unit?


----------



## liquid_krystale

Never mind. Assumed from the other group buy thread that it's per kilo.

If there is a kilo or two of pH stable left I'd like to snap it up.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Mr.pets stalks the ph stable


----------



## liquid_krystale

So does Roger's, and the beauty of it is that I live only 10 mins away from them.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Deepred I sent you a pm


----------



## deepRED

Hi all, 

Good news. Both products are finally in, and I was able to go pick them up today. 

For those who have pre-ordered some product, PM me to arrange a meet up time. 

Unless you want to give me some gas money, I will not deliver this stuff, so you'll have to come out to get it. 

Option 1: Pick up in Coquitlam, near Coquitlam center. 


Option 2: For those of you who live a bit further out, I will meet people somewhere in Burnaby at a central meeting spot ( a LFS parking lot, etc...) after work sometime this week. I'm hoping either tomorrow or Friday. Time will probably be around 6pm. 


PM me to set a time that works best for you. 


For those who have messaged me about extra product available, currently there is only PH stable left, around 3 or 4 containers.


----------



## deepRED

Thanks to everyone who was able to meet up with me to pick up their product last week. 

As of now, I have a couple extra containers of r/o right and about half a dozen of ph stable. 


Let me know if you are interested in it, first come first serve. 



I see that a lot of people are only using the GH buffer and are afraid of effecting their ph with the ph stable. 
The ph buffer works in conjunction with the GH buffer as the "buffering system" for the tank. This has been covered before by quite a few people, but I still see many people hesitant to use them together. For fear of what? I don't know. 

I use both these buffers in all my tank, which include soft water discus and geophagus, wild and farmed fish, planted tanks, and community fish. 

It really makes a difference in the overall health of the fish. 
Like many people, I went the arogonite/crushed coral route for a long time and my fish did ok. Not until I started to really test my water consistently did I realized that it wasn't doing enough. 
I still run a layer of aragonite in my trickle filters, but I can't get away with not buffering. 

One of my tanks is set up with a controller, so I have multiple readings, including ph, 24/7.
You'd be surprised to see how much the ph will swing in unbuffered water from morning to night. 
We take so much care in acclimating new fish to our tanks, but we often unknowingly subject them to harsh enviroments which cause greater stress and shortened lifespans. 

Anyways enough of that. Just wanted to throw that out there and let you know my personal experiences. 

Probably won't be organizing another group buy for a while since I'm set up for at least another year or so. 


PM me if you're interested in the extra containers.


----------



## neven

If you are injecting co2 using a product like ph stable is a must, last group buy I actually got double the ph stable than ro right

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## jkam

Thanks, Jeremy for setting this up!!


----------

